# Aluminum wheels in the sand



## BrentH (Jul 25, 2011)

Any of you guys run aluminum wheels in the sand? I've got a Silverado with 20" factory wheels & 275/55/20 tires. I'm thinking airing these down to 20 psi will let the sand hit my rim possibly in the soft spots entering the beaches. Also, I have plenty of experience on the sand, but with 15-17" wheels & 33+ tires with more sidewall...


----------



## OBX8ozbomber (May 11, 2010)

Same set-up on my Chevy, been on the beach since '05, wheels still look like new


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

I've run 20's on the beach. Never a problem, just spray 'em off like the rest of the truck. 

It's actually easier with wide street tires than with all terrains.


----------



## BrentH (Jul 25, 2011)

Great. Thanks a lot.


----------



## blushin (Jul 11, 2011)

i run 20 inch wheels on my tundra with 33"s right now, going up to 37 in the near future, they work great and have never looked better


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

I ran 20" wheels on the beach for a long time. I did have 41"x14.5" tires on them.... lol


----------



## BrentH (Jul 25, 2011)

GreenFord said:


> I ran 20" wheels on the beach for a long time. I did have 41"x14.5" tires on them.... lol


41's. Mine definitely aren't that tall. I'm looking to put a lift kit on my truck probably in the fall so I may just wait until then and run some 315's or something. I've come across some of the 17" Silverado wheels for pretty cheap on craigslist, but I like my factory 20's.


----------



## Big EL (Apr 8, 2002)

Just remember..........a lift kit doesn't increase Ground clearence. Sidewall heigth does..

><))))*>


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

No problems for me.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

BrentH said:


> 41's. Mine definitely aren't that tall. I'm looking to put a lift kit on my truck probably in the fall so I may just wait until then and run some 315's or something. I've come across some of the 17" Silverado wheels for pretty cheap on craigslist, but I like my factory 20's.


 if you put smaller wheels on also it will change the speedo too probably


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

And screw up a differential also if all 4 wheels ain't changed.


----------

